# Questions About Craftsman GT6000



## rvrfshr (Apr 7, 2011)

Is a GT6000 w hi-lo transmission & 18hp Kohler designed to pull a plow & discs?

I am considering buying one and would like to know if this is the right garden tractor for a 1/2 acre garden site that I have been using for several years.

Any opinions about this tractor would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. It will do the job you may need to load the tires with some weights for traction, or some super lug ag tires, and weights.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It should be able to do the job- but whats the soil condition like? If its typically a hard packed soil or extremely rocky, you might run into some issues with traction.

GT's are the beasts for loaders, front plows , tillers, ect. The high/ low trans will definitly help in those tasks.


----------



## bigdo182 (Jan 1, 2013)

i got one of these and cant get the axles flanges off,used pb blaster and heat no luck yet,they may need to soak for a week,mine lost reverse gear,need to get it open and see what ails it


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

bigdo182 said:


> i got one of these and cant get the axles flanges off,used pb blaster and heat no luck yet,they may need to soak for a week,mine lost reverse gear,need to get it open and see what ails it



Welcome to the Forum!..Bigdo.. If you let it soak for a while they should turn loose before you re-install them put some grease on the axle where they slide on. It will keep them from getting stuck to the axle again I do mine about twice a year. If yours is stuck at the wheel/ axle flange just put some grease on the axle flange to keep them from sticking in the future.


----------



## bigdo182 (Jan 1, 2013)

they just slide on axle spline and held on with c clip right,i think im going to have to really soak them for awhile,no luck yet,thanks for your help


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

bigdo182 said:


> they just slide on axle spline and held on with c clip right,i think im going to have to really soak them for awhile,no luck yet,thanks for your help


Download the OM from-
searspartsdirect.com
and you can look at the parts blow up instead of guessing.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action just put in your model#, and view the exploded parts view for the wheels/ axle.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you check for any sort of locking screw? My 86GTII has splined aluminum hubs and a E clip holding it on - cant remember if it has a set/locking screw tho... my tractor sat outside for apparantly years ( motor was full of water) and was rusty - i recall the hubs came off fairly easy tho ( re did it a few years back).


----------



## huntertim4 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hopefully I'll explain this right so I'll know what I have & for year, good or trash & should I invest in getting it looked at to keep it... I bought a Craftsman HD tractor with an 18hp briggs and statton ic gold motor.. From the plate under the seat the model # is 917255970.. It's in great shape but I truly know nothing about this tractor.. Can some one please help


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

huntertim4 said:


> Hopefully I'll explain this right so I'll know what I have & for year, good or trash & should I invest in getting it looked at to keep it... I bought a Craftsman HD tractor with an 18hp briggs and statton ic gold motor.. From the plate under the seat the model # is 917255970.. It's in great shape but I truly know nothing about this tractor.. Can some one please help


It would be considered a desirable tractor.
Briggs Opposed twin engine 422707-1243-01
Post the serial# and I might be able to decode the date.
Engine CODE has its' DOM. YYMMDDzz

OM at-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0805081.pdf


----------



## huntertim4 (Dec 14, 2013)

This is all the information I can find off of the tractor & engine. Hopefully this will help you in letting me know.

Tractor
Model # 917255970
Serial # 072293S 007861

Motor
Briggs & Stratton 18hp Twin Cylinder I/C Gold Industrial/Commercial Engine.. Cast Iron Sleeve
Model # 422707 
Type # 1243 01
Code # 9307195B
Thank you for any & all information as well as knowledge you have on this. It is greatly appreciated


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Tractor was built July 22, 1993.
7861st Model 917.255970 built.
Engine is 3 days younger.


----------



## huntertim4 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help... The tractor & motor are in excellent shape, The body is in perfect condition (no rust or dents, & paint is just as good.. Only thing wrong which is nothing is the seat is cracked & I would like to put new tires on it(not that they are in too bad of shape) just was thinking the tread is a little worn. Is it worth spending the money for those or is it a run it until it dies type.. I paid 200 for it but thought it was a great deal if it lasts a few years... Someone told me to get it & that it's a work horse.. Was in desperate need of a mower & not a lot off money to spend for one.. Again thank you so much for your help & knowledge.. Tim


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF it seems to be in decent shape, $200 should be a very good buy if it mows and all the gears work.
I'd probably change the oil in the engine & transmission.
Grease the zerks.
Possibly change the spark plugs & fuel filter.
use it and then decide if tires need replacing.


----------



## huntertim4 (Dec 14, 2013)

It does mow pretty good (tried it quickly) since it's cold out & not much grass to cut. I drove it around & it seemed to do pretty well.. I figured in the spring I would do a full tune up on it. Where on the internet is a good site that can I find parts & proper fluid levels & what not for this tractor. Again Bill I'm grateful for your help...


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I posted a link for an OM in post 11.

For parts, Google-
AYP + part#


----------



## huntertim4 (Dec 14, 2013)

I just sat & read the manual... Bill Your amazing.. Thank you so much for your help.. Can't wait til the spring to really test this tractor out.. Hoping for the best with it cause it seems so cool... Yes, I'm excited about a riding tractor but I'm a born & bred city boy that is used to a push mower cutting my grass in 10 minutes & that's with clean up...


----------

